# household refrigerator mod



## toastermaker (Nov 23, 2005)

Are any of ya'll intimatly familiar with the internals of plain old fridges?

Is it possible to use the cooling stuff from a fridge to make a water cooler for my fish tank?

I will google it in the mean time, thanks


----------



## hvacdude (Aug 19, 2006)

NO! are u crazy?


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

Anything is possible. Tell you what all you need is a 5 gallon bucket of water, sitting in your fridge, a small water fountain or pond submergeble pumb and a bunch of copper wire and some plastic tubing. You put your pump in the bucket-o-water, hook up some tubing to it run that to your copper wire wound in a coil, stick the coil in the fish tank and run the water out the other side of the coil back into the fridge. Experiment with amount of water in bucket till you get your tank temperature where you want it, or adjust internal temp of fridge which takes like 24 hours to settle down.:thumbsup:


----------



## LX8850 (Aug 23, 2006)

Out of curiosity, why would you want to cool a fish tank? I always that you wanted to keep the temperature pretty warm in a tank?


----------



## toastermaker (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replys.

The tank is on the screened in front porch. The water temp is too high in the summer. not deadly but what I am pretty sure is over the comfort zone for the fish.

I gave up on the idea of using the fridge.

I wound up installing a closed loop geo-thermal exchange system. I am still in the process of tweaking it, but have so far achieved a 2 degree drop in water temp. Not enough yet but I only need to get another 2 or 3 degrees and I would be ok with it.


----------



## Justin1635 (Nov 2, 2006)

harleysilo said:


> Anything is possible. Tell you what all you need is a 5 gallon bucket of water, sitting in your fridge, a small water fountain or pond submergeble pumb and a bunch of copper wire and some plastic tubing. You put your pump in the bucket-o-water, hook up some tubing to it run that to your copper wire wound in a coil, stick the coil in the fish tank and run the water out the other side of the coil back into the fridge. Experiment with amount of water in bucket till you get your tank temperature where you want it, or adjust internal temp of fridge which takes like 24 hours to settle down.:thumbsup:


and old fridge wont posess the phase change capability to remove the heat fast enough from the water.


----------



## winkydink (Nov 9, 2006)

*Hmmmn

Why not use the reefer to freeze a block of ice. Size is variable to you using any of many plastic tubs cartons etc.

Then slip the ice burg out of container into the fish bowl every morning .

wink* :wink:

:euro:


----------

